# that was it(born at 30 weeks)



## scotmum35

on the 30th of may i went for a growth scan and it was found my placenta had stopped functioning.i was rushed to the maternity hospital in paisley and Evan was born on the 31st may at 12.40pm weighing just 2lb 8oz by c-section.
he was taken to scbu and amazingly came off his ventilator and onto just air less than 12 hours after his birth.he is a very active little chimp.
he is given doner breast milk which is best for preemies and is tolerating it well and has no health problems so far.i've just got home and leaving my little miracle after a week is pretty tough but i know he is in good hands.
if u notice a change in your babys movements or a slow down in movments always get checked out because it could mean the placenta isnt working right.


----------



## Keyval

Wow so glad he is keeping well :) best of luck and congrats xxx


----------



## Cherbare

Wishing you and your little trooper all the best! xx


----------



## elliep

Oh wow bet that was a shock. 
Congratulations! Glad to hear he is doing well x


----------



## xSin

Oh my goodness!!! 
Congratulations and so happy to hear that its all turning out okay! Can't wait to see pics! 

How are you doing?


----------



## CT125

Glad everything has turned out ok! Congratulations x


----------



## shirlls

:hugs: that must have been so frightening for you! I am so glad you and your little one are doing well and congratulations on your son. xxxx


----------



## jenmcn1

Congrats on your little miracle:) he sounds like a strong little boy...many prayers being said for him and your family!! All the best:) xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Glad to hear he is keeping well :flower:


----------



## Sunshine12

So glad your little boy is doing fine. Sorry to hear what you have been through. He sounds like a little fighter. Congratulations.x


----------



## Louisey80

Congratulations. Sounds like he's doing great. X


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Wow, that was fast! Glad to hear your lil boy and you both are doing great :)


----------



## xarlenex

What a little fighter you have there. Hope he continues to get nice and strong so he can go home soon :) x


----------



## shx

So glad everything turned out ok, Congratulations x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Sorry to hear what you have been through but so glad your little boy is fighting strong and doing well...sounds like a little champ!!! Congrats and I hope all stays well for you. I'm sure your little boy will keep growing strong and will be home with you before you know it. Good luck with everything xx


----------



## polaris

My goodness, I'm so glad that your little boy is doing so well already. It must have been a real shock to have everything happen so quickly. Did you have reduced movements or a feeling that something was wrong? Thank goodness you had the scan and it was picked up in time.


----------



## lovemybubba

I'm so glad all is well. Congratulations on your little miracle. X


----------



## equikm

Oh my goodness - what a fright you must of got. So glad he is doing well and you are ok home. My friend had her baby at 30 weeks in royal Alexander due to pre eclampsia and he did great. Off vent after 24 hours and home at 37 weeks. Wishing you and your family all the best :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Congrats hun! Sounds like you got quite the fighter :hugs: Wishing you both the absolute best :flower:


----------



## AliBiz

Congratulations and well done x


----------



## arj

Oh my gosh!!!! What a shock you must have had!! Im only 30 weeks, couldnt imagine having my babies now! Lucky they did that scan...
Congrats on your little boy :flower:


----------



## scotmum35

polaris said:


> My goodness, I'm so glad that your little boy is doing so well already. It must have been a real shock to have everything happen so quickly. Did you have reduced movements or a feeling that something was wrong? Thank goodness you had the scan and it was picked up in time.

 it was a bit of both really. i noticed the day before my scan that he had become breach but he didnt seem to be moving as much, which could have been down to the fact he had turned,but something felt a bit off and i felt a bit anxious for some reason.my scan was at 11.40am the next day and i mentioned it to the consultant before my scan.my placenta had totally hardened and nothing was flowing through it which is usually more common in the last month and even more common with high blood pressure or BP meds to control bp which i had pre-pregnancy.
but it really does go to show that any reduction or change in movements should be investigated and women should never feel silly or as if they are being a bother, your babies and your own health are vitally important.


----------



## Vigreybrance

Just as well you had that scan when you did, scary stuff! Glad you're both doing well x


----------



## honeybee2

Well done on your new arrival and hope he comes home to you soon x


----------



## scotmum35

thank u so much for the well wishes and prayers.having a baby so early is frightening and a huge shock to the system especially born by emergency c-section.i feel so lucky that my wee man is doing so well although it is early days but he is strong and its amazing how i went from feeling apprehensive and frightened about being a parent again to instantly feeling protective and worried about my new baby.
totally normal to feel appehensive about being a new mum, but once your baby is here all that worry and fear disappears and u become the protective parent wanting only the best for your baby.


----------



## likeaustralia

Wow, that's so scary! Thanks for posting your story. I'm glad you and baby are doing well now and am sending big healthy grow vibes to your new little baby!!


----------



## lockzie

Gosh, that was a shock to read. Im so glad Evan has made it safely in to this world and doing well. Hope you are ok too xx:hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Thank God he's okay!!! Congratulations on your blessing!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congratulations :) Thanks for the heads up hunny :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sunshine.

Congratulations. I am so glad your little man is doing so well x


----------



## wilbz

best of luck and congrats


----------



## quail

congrats,so happy he is doing well.keep us updated,xxxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations on your baby boy. Hope you are both doing ok x


----------



## chrislo4

Congratulations on your little man. I hope he remains a fighter and continues to do well. He certainly sounds like he's going to be just fine. Keep us updated xx


----------



## leahsbabybump

hi hun congrats on your new bundle glad to hear you are both well


----------



## porkypig

Congrats on your little boy! Wishing you both the very best Xxx


----------



## pipkintyler

Congratulations it sounds as though like my son was your son is a little fighter, my son was born at 31+5 and came home after 3 weeks, it's horrible leaving them but he will be well looked after. Xx


----------



## dawno

Congratulations! Please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## ms.hope

Congratulations hun and I know he will do well. You are a strong person and it must have been a frightening experience. Thank you for the tips also.

were they able to give you a shot of steriods to help a little with babys lungs before the c-section and are you healing ok and resting


----------



## hollylooyah

Wow! I'm so glad you and baby are doing well. Praying for both of you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Zianna

awww he's such a fighter glad he's doing great keep us posted


----------



## aurora32

Glad you and your little man are doing well, hoping he is home with you soon. Congratulations xx


----------



## becks1981

So glad he is doing well. All the best to your family and hope u get ur little boy home with u soon xx


----------



## Wishing89

Sounds like you have a strong little warrior. I hope he doesn't have to stay too long and you get to take him home. Good luck!


----------



## loving_life

Wow, what a shock for you but great news he is doing so well :) Congrats!


----------



## hayleyh26

Aww, congratulations - I hope your baby boy is home with you very soon :flower: xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm so glad that Evan is here safe and that he's such a wee fighter. And well done to you for trusting your instincts when you felt something was wrong.

Keep us posted on his progress, and don't forget pictures!!!


----------



## anne.hopeful

So happy Evan made it here safely and that you are doing OK also. Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs C P

Wow, what a shock for you!!! im soo so glad hes doing so well, thats great news!! congratulations on the the safe arrival of your strong little boy. :hugs:


----------



## Princess_K

Congrats and glad he's doing well


----------



## Beanie32

What a shock for you but congratulations to you, glad he's doing do well! X x


----------



## MumToBe2012

Congrats on your little miracle :) I'm glad he's doing well :flower:


----------



## fl00b

congratulations! sounds like you have a little fighter there :hugs:


----------



## Catkins2011

Congratulations!! that must have been a massive shock. Glad he is doing well and hope he continues to thrive and will be home with you in no time x


----------



## Lindsey123

Congratulations! :)


----------



## crazylady5

congrats hun :) i hope all is well :) wishing you loads of luck x


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats to you!


----------

